# Myself and wife have separate trackers and need to sell to buy !



## beekeeper (21 May 2013)

Myself and my wife have tracker mortages with the same bank (ulster bank).  Mine is for c300k and my wife has one for c400k (50:50 with her sister).   We need to sell both properties so we can try buy a family home together. 

Any suggestions as to what the best approach is with the bank in order to retain some port in of the tracker ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 May 2013)

UB were the first to allow tracker portability, so if you meet the income criteria, you should be allowed to sell and buy a house together. 

Has your wife reached agreement with the sister to sell? 

Brendan


----------



## beekeeper (21 May 2013)

Thanks for reply Brendan. It looks as if we have no choice but to sell and agreement has been reached with Sister to sell (so I'm told anyway).


----------

